# super skunk bud porn



## dr pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

images may cause drooling


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

and some more chopped them earlier my fingers are stilll sticking to keyboard


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

let me know what you guys think


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice I got her cousin.Let me know more,did u do a journal?Want to know if I should mom her or bud her.Thanx


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful little frosty girls you got there! Enjoy the Smoke!

                                        Phatpharmer


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

no journal. i can't wait to smoke these bad boys


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

i took alot of cuttings from the bottom as she went into flower i'm glad i did.it took 45 days of flower half amber half cloudy.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 29, 2009)

They look fantastic.
I love me some Skunk varieties.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

Sick! I want 20 pounds of that stuff to magically appear before me.:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 30, 2009)

nice nice lookin real nice

the don


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice looking.  which breeder is that from?  i germd 10 white label super skunk and 0 germinated


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

:holysheep: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :hitchair: 





			
				Relentless999 said:
			
		

> very nice looking. which breeder is that from? i germd 10 white label super skunk and 0 germinated


 
How did you "try" 2 germ.?


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 2, 2009)

g13 was the breeder afree b awhile back.ok so  that skunk gave me 6 oz wet not dried my pure gold gave me 5 oz and i had 2- nl x skunk that gave me 15 oz so 4 plants 26 oz wet of coarse will see what it dries out to be. those skunk buds where so dense almost as hard as a golf ball


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 2, 2009)

i have some pics of those too i'll load them probally on sun leaving town for a bit


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Way off topic but I noticed that your reputation indicator is red, I've never see that before, all other rep indicators are Green, do you know why that is?
Great lookin girls though, my guess is 8-10 oz dry wieght!


                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 2, 2009)

i have no clue why its red some mod may wanna chime in to enlighten you and me why that is.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Wierd!:confused2:


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 3, 2009)

Im pretty sure its from getting negative reputation


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 5, 2009)

it is neg rep i was slammed about my atttitude post.hick fixed thanks hick


----------



## Alistair (Jul 5, 2009)

I grew one of those free Super Skunks.  Your's looks just like mine did.  Nice smoke too!


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 6, 2009)

i just fired some up and got ripped def good smoke.


----------



## ForTheCause (Jul 6, 2009)

yummy to my tummy


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 6, 2009)

All i've gotta say is I hope any one of our 12 turn out to be as pretty as yours. They are beautys. Well done. :clap:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a job well done. I believe a celebration is in order!


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 13, 2009)

im so jealous of ur plants ) i need a safe, legit, reliable place to buy seeds that will grow like this! if u can help that'd be great 

peace


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 14, 2009)

attitude has them g13 was the breeder


----------



## mountain man (Jul 29, 2009)

G13 Super Skunk from attitude as well. Its in my front yard in a pot. Slow to finish outside after starting indoors. Another week to go yet, easy, 7 weeks now.


----------



## dekgib (Sep 6, 2009)

sweet


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

:holysheep: :hubba: Looks bomb! great buds and great pictures! would love to see a big bowl of the end product....


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 6, 2009)

smoked it all i'll get my new pics up soon


----------

